# [RÉSOLU] [TTY] Impossible de logguer ROOT en TTY

## HazeC5

B'soir.

Depuis quelques semaines il m'est impossible de me logguer directement en root dans 1 TTY ....

Je suis obligé de me logguer en user puis ensuite en root..Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tout d'un coup "root" ne peut plus s'y logguer.

Avant je n'avais pas le groups tty pour root, et ça fcontionnait...Alors je l'ai rajouté ,mais ça n'a rien changé !

```

# groups

root bin daemon sys adm tty disk wheel floppy dialout tape video

```

Auriez vous 1 solution svp ?

Merci

----------

## loopx

ce serait pas un problème de num lock ou de caractère accentué ?

```
loop film # id root

uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groupes=0(root),1(bin),2(daemon),3(sys),4(adm),6(disk),10(wheel),11(floppy),20(dialout),26(tape),27(video)
```

----------

## boozo

'alute

je dirais de vérifier securetty (from sys-apps/shadow) - voire éventuellement du côté de pam s'il n'y a pas une vieille synthaxe qui traine dans un de ses fichiers de conf et qui mettrait le brin (sys-apps/pambase)

Une màj récente de qqch de particulier ?

----------

## HazeC5

Salut. 

@loopx :

```
id root

uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groupes=0(root),1(bin),2(daemon),3(sys),4(adm),5(tty),6(disk),10(wheel),11(floppy),20(dialout),26(tape),27(video)

```

@boozo

En effet j'ai fais l'update de pam-0.9 à pam-1 il y a 10jours et c'est à peu près à cette période que le soucis est apparu.Je pastes les fichiers situés dans /etc/pam.d :

system-auth

system-login

system-services

other

system-local-login

system-remote-login

entrance

/etc/securetty

Ce que je comprends pas c'est que sur le PC principal j'avais aussi fait cette update de PAM et tout s'est bien déroulé. Malheureusement celui-ci est en pièce détachées pour encore quelques temps,

donc je ne peux vérifier si les fichiers correspondent...   :Embarassed: 

En espérant que l'erreur se trouve là et que je puisse la résoudre grâce à votre aide. ^^

Merci et bonne fin de nuit/journée   :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

ben, Je crois qu'on a un bon canasson   :Laughing: 

diff chez moi pour test :

/etc/pam.d/system-auth

```
- 6  password   required   pam_unix.so try_first_pass  nullok md5 shadow 

- 7  

+ 6  password        required        pam_cracklib.so difok=2 minlen=8 dcredit=2 ocredit=2 retry=3

+ 7  password        required        pam_unix.so try_first_pass use_authtok nullok sha512 shadow
```

/etc/pam.d/entrance

j'en doute vu l'impact mais essaie en commentant 

```
#session                optional        pam_console.so
```

pour voir un peu sait-on jamais un effet corollaire... (cf. -> this)

----------

## HazeC5

Hugh !

Boozo Alors j'ai essayé de ce que tu as mis mais malheureusement ça ne fonctionne pas non plus  :Sad: 

Pourtant l'user arrive toujours se connecter mais pas root ....

Pour entrance il marche très bien avec ce fichier tel que je l'ai pasté ...

----------

## boozo

ha ?

bon !  

 :Sad: 

Serait possible de voir les logs de l'echec de connexion stp ?

Sinon autre hypothèse (un peu triviale mais sait-on jamais) : des caractères spéciaux dans le passroot ? genre j'ai changé le mapping du clavier quand j'ai migré Xorg-1.5 ?!  Bref çà passe le root login sous X ? Et entendre par là également qu'il y ait une différence entre les caractères saisis en console et sous X.

----------

## loopx

lol, t'a foiré l'upgrade de pam  :Very Happy:    j'imagine que tu as ptet viré des trucs .. un peu trop ... Tu devrais peut être prendre un stage, le décompacter, regarder la différence de config voir carément copier la config ...

----------

## HazeC5

Salut.

Que ce soit en clavier US ou FR  mon pass ne contient pas de caractères qui diffèrent entre ces 2 layouts, ni de caractères spéciaux.

Quand au log , quand je tente de me logguer , il ne dit que "Login incorrect" .

Ok je vais prendre un stage de funtoo et voir les fichiers de /etc/pam.d/ .

----------

## loopx

 *HazeC5 wrote:*   

> Salut.
> 
> Que ce soit en clavier US ou FR  mon pass ne contient pas de caractères qui diffèrent entre ces 2 layouts, ni de caractères spéciaux.
> 
> Quand au log , quand je tente de me logguer , il ne dit que "Login incorrect" .
> ...

 

Je dis ca pour t'aide,r mais perso, je pense que j'irais voir le stage car lui, il est déjà en 1.x  :Wink:     ca coute rien d'essayer, fait des backups au pire.

----------

## HazeC5

Hummmm

C'est vraiment curieux....J'ai pris les fichiers de /etc/pam.d/ du dernier stage funtoo , mais le problème reste entier...

J'ai aussi changé mon pass en "dddd" , et idem même erreur   :Twisted Evil:   :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad: 

J'ai recompilé PAM mais il n'a pas recrée les fichiers dans /etc/pam.d, il aurait pu s'en charger quand même, et me sortir de cette impasse...

Pfff

----------

## boozo

heu, pour précision avant qu'on parte dans tous les sens : tu parles du package sys-lib/pam ou de sys-auth/pambase là ?

Edit : Au fait, pour les logs je parlais des vrais... pas de l'output de la console   :Wink: 

----------

## HazeC5

loopx Je sais que tu dis ça pour m'aider, lol .  :Wink: 

Quand aux fichiers de /etc/pam.d/ du stage ils sont identiques à ceux que j'avais...Là je comprends plus ...

Et pourquoi il me dit "Login incorrect" ? je tape "root" , il n'y a rien d'incorrect là dedans...

----------

## loopx

 *HazeC5 wrote:*   

> loopx Je sais que tu dis ça pour m'aider, lol . 
> 
> Quand aux fichiers de /etc/pam.d/ du stage ils sont identiques à ceux que j'avais...Là je comprends plus ...
> 
> Et pourquoi il me dit "Login incorrect" ? je tape "root" , il n'y a rien d'incorrect là dedans...

 

Ah, ouf  :Very Happy: 

Tu dis que c'est pareil .. pareil sur le fait qu'il existe tous, ou tu as vérifié le contenu avec un diff ou truc du genre ? Tu peux tjs essayé d'utiliser tout le rep du stage et mover l'autre.. Un simple caractère peut faire la différence  :Wink: .

Bon, sinon, pas de etc-update oublié ?

Revdep-rebuild ptet ?

Et un ptit "emerge -uDNpv world" (surtout avec le "N") ?

----------

## HazeC5

@boozo  Je parle de sys-libs/pam (sys-libs/pam-1.0.1 pour être précis) .

----------

## HazeC5

@loopx  Non j'ai bien fais le etc-update, quand au revdep-rebuild il n'a rien à dire et pour l'emerge -uDNpv world , je l'ai fait la semaine dernière.

Mais là je vois qu'il a quand même 7 paquets à rebuild ,mais rien d'important (je pense..)! Voilà emerge -uDNpv world

Sinon 1 question, avant root ne faisait jamais parti du groupe "tty" , mais là qu'il le soit ou non c'est pareil, chez vous il en fait parti ?

Pour le diff j'ai ouvert les nouveaux fichiers et les anciens et j'ai comparé ^^.

ÉDIT: j'ai recompilé pambase ,il a recrée les fichiers de /etc/pam.d/ ,mais la problème n'est pas résolu...

----------

## loopx

Je n'ai pas de groupe "tty" pour mes/mes root  :Wink: . 

Je viens de voir ceci dans ton emerge : 

#

[ebuild   R   ] net-mail/mailbase-1  USE="-pam*" 0 kB [?=>0]

le petit "*" après le "-pam" m'interpelle .. Ne faudrait-il pas activer le use pam ??? Ou alors, c'est désactivé uniquement pour le paquet ?

Puis tu as d'autre paquet avec "*", preuve qu'il y a eu un changement de use flags ..

Heu, en fait, nan, pam, c'est pas bien grave niveau use vu que je ne l'ai pas de mon coté : 

```
loop loopx # cat /etc/make.conf | grep USE

USE="msn google-gadgets -3dnow -ssse3 diskio ftp tunepimp qt3support exif kipi xcb amr subtitles mplayer theora real aiglx nsplugin visualization gstreamer imlib -esd gif encode spell mikmod xmms mp3 mpeg -sdl xml png ogg unicode mad motif sndfile truetype javascript iproute2 tiff ppds qt3 qt4 scanner pdf wifi gphoto2 audiofile sensord logitech-mouse xine -lm_sensors kdeenablefinal -mythtv -apache2 -apache v4l ffmpeg xvmc aac aalib asf jpeg2k xscreensaver oracle glitz cairo nptl nptlonly dri ipv6 -mysql jpg jpeg xprint a52 ssl socks5 mozilla ithreads threads pthreads xosd -gnome sdk X avi directfb gtk xv dts dvdread dvdr opengl alsa cdrom dvd dma udma xorg kde ati dga dio vorbis win32codecs xinerama dbus hal divx4linux network xvid quicktime samba acpi x264 mmx fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pebs bts"

loop loopx # cat /etc/make.conf | grep USE | grep pam

loop loopx #
```

EDIT: bon ben, dans le pire des cas, je te conseillerais de faire un ptit "emerge -epv world" ... voir un "emerge -epv system" aussi ...  :Cool:   (fait le 2ème avant le 1er ^^).

EDIT2: au moins un "emerge -epv pam" .. Ca donne ca chez moi (en instable x86) :

```
[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.13  USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/libintl-0  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1  416 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20090203  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/expat-2.0.1-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.19  USE="-caps" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/libiconv-0  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/python-updater-0.6-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/automake-wrapper-4  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-6  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.7  USE="-nocxx" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.9  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.13  USE="-examples" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/debianutils-3.1.3  USE="-static" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/eselect-python-20080925  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r4  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-auth/pambase-20090515  USE="cracklib sha512 -consolekit -debug -gnome-keyring -mktemp -passwdqc (-selinux) -ssh" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gettext-0.17  USE="acl nls openmp -doc -emacs -nocxx" 11,369 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.35  USE="nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/sed-4.2  USE="nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/popt-1.13  USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/findutils-4.5.4  USE="nls (-selinux) -static" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2  USE="nls -static" 1,038 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/binutils-2.19.1-r1  USE="nls -gold -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5  USE="berkdb gdbm ithreads -build -debug -doc -perlsuid" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] perl-core/Test-Harness-3.17  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] perl-core/PodParser-1.38  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4  USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8k  USE="sse2 zlib -bindist -gmp -kerberos -test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.63-r1  USE="-emacs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.7  USE="gpm unicode -ada -debug -doc -minimal -nocxx -profile -trace" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-shells/bash-4.0_p24  USE="net nls -afs -bashlogger -examples -plugins -vanilla" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.13  USE="nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.6  USE="(-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/automake-1.10.2  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.05  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6a  USE="-vanilla" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/db-4.7.25_p3  USE="-doc -java -nocxx -tcl -test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/readline-6.0_p3  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.43  USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r4  USE="berkdb" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.47  USE="nls (-nfs)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/python-2.6.2  USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads xml -build -doc -examples -sqlite -tk -ucs2 -wininst" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/coreutils-7.4  USE="acl nls -caps -gmp (-selinux) -static -vanilla -xattr" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.6  USE="acl iconv ipv6 -static -xattr -xinetd" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r2  USE="berkdb gdbm ithreads -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/file-5.03  USE="python" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20080809  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.3-r1  USE="ipv6 python readline -debug -doc -examples -test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.13  USE="nls python" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/eselect-1.0.12  USE="-bash-completion -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/pam-1.0.4  USE="cracklib nls -audit (-selinux) -test -vim-syntax" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/eselect-news-20080320  0 kB

[/code
```

]

----------

## boozo

Bon donc le pb se situe ailleurs... je sèche un peux là   :Sad:    dsl, si qqun d'autre à une idée intéressante qu'il se lance (/me faut que je fasse d'autres recherches)

Au fait,  je réitère : paste les logs stp ! Et puis juste une indication supplémentaire, tu as testé à la volée après la recompilation de pambase ou tu as rebooté ?

@loopx :  btw, ne le prend pas mal mais ça fait un bout de temps que ça me démange et tu prends un peu pour d'autres : se serait bien de ne pas envoyer des méthodes à la crofost à tout bout de champ pour un oui ou pour un non ! Ca devient vraiment lassant à la fin de voir en première intention sinon très vite après, de plus en plus d'orientation vers ce genre de "solution" de contournement  :Rolling Eyes: 

Je sais que les quadcore commencent à foisonner chez les nouveaux mais bon... 1°) rien ne justifie que cette action solutionne un problème que l'on identifie pas clairement - c'est juste la méthode "concessionnaire automobile" i.e. on change tout - là normalement ça marchera - et si ça marche : ben, je ne saurait pas pourquoi ça marche... ni pourquoi ça a merdé, ni comment faire pour que cela ne se reproduise pas - sauf à recommencer la manip si ça se reproduit et avec les mêmes garanties.

Et puis 2°) je m'y risque : c'est pas vraiment l'Esprit Gentoo  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## geekounet

Autre remarque à @loopx, même si c'est pas en rapport avec le topic, mais c'est en voyant la tête de ton $USE (un peu (trop) surchargé) : ça sert à rien de mettre tous tes flags CPU dans le USE, la plupart ne servent à rien, à part les mmx* et sse* (et encore, pour le sse3 le flag cpu c'est pni, donc tu passes à coté du coup) et 3dnow*... tu risques même d'avoir des effets de bords non désirés en activant des USE sans aucun rapport et dont tu ne connais pas l'effet... Genre par exemple t'as le cpuflag dts (Debug Trace Store) qui n'a rien à voir avec le useflag dts (Digital Theater System). Ce cas là n'est pas dangeureux, mais d'autres pourraient avoir des conséquences plus graves...

----------

## El_Goretto

Et j'ai une idée, liée aux paramètres de sécu du système:

```
# /etc/securetty: list of terminals on which root is allowed to login.

# See securetty(5) and login(1).

console

vc/0

vc/1

vc/2

vc/3

vc/4

vc/5

vc/6

vc/7

vc/8

vc/9

vc/10

vc/11

vc/12

tty0

tty1

tty2

tty3

tty4

tty5

tty6

tty7

tty8

tty9

tty10

tty11

tty12

tts/0

ttyS0

```

Dans le même ordre d'idée, regarder le contenu de /etc/security/access.conf (chez moi tout est commenté).

----------

## boozo

@El_Goretto :  securetty => first try - same player play again   :Razz: 

Je m'y prends peut-être mal dans l'analyse de la cause mais vraiment là je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait générer un tel comportement - on verra s'il y a une indication dans les logs enfin on peut l'espérer

----------

## HazeC5

Salut !

boozo De quel log parles tu stp ? J'ai installé showconsole mais j'ai pas de /var/log/boot.log ...Je sais plus quel paquet faut pour l'avoir.   :Sad: 

Depuis que j'ai recompilé pam et pambase je n'ai point rebooter encore...Je le fait dans 2mn !

Quand à emerge system -eNv je l'ai fait il y a 10jours.Pour world j'en vois pas trop l'utilité, je le fais  petit à petit au grès des mises  à jour ^^ . 

Tout est aussi commenté dans "/etc/security/access.conf" et le "/etc/securetty" est correct aussi.

Bon je reboot.

[ÉDIT]Bon ben après reboot , toujours au même stade...[/ÉDIT]

----------

## loopx

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Autre remarque à @loopx, même si c'est pas en rapport avec le topic, mais c'est en voyant la tête de ton $USE (un peu (trop) surchargé) : ça sert à rien de mettre tous tes flags CPU dans le USE, la plupart ne servent à rien, à part les mmx* et sse* (et encore, pour le sse3 le flag cpu c'est pni, donc tu passes à coté du coup) et 3dnow*... tu risques même d'avoir des effets de bords non désirés en activant des USE sans aucun rapport et dont tu ne connais pas l'effet... Genre par exemple t'as le cpuflag dts (Debug Trace Store) qui n'a rien à voir avec le useflag dts (Digital Theater System). Ce cas là n'est pas dangeureux, mais d'autres pourraient avoir des conséquences plus graves...

 

 :Surprised: 

Rhen merde  :Surprised:    le coup du dts, il est pas mal en effet  :Neutral: 

Bah, j'ai copier/coller comme un gros porc du cpuinfo vers le make.conf ^^    c'est vrai que je devrais faire attention ...  Et je vais virer le DTS ............

merci  :Wink: 

EDIT: selon le "use.desc" :

dts - Enables DTS Coherent Acoustics decoder support

.... ?

----------

## loopx

 *boozo wrote:*   

> @loopx :  btw, ne le prend pas mal mais ça fait un bout de temps que ça me démange et tu prends un peu pour d'autres : se serait bien de ne pas envoyer des méthodes à la crofost à tout bout de champ pour un oui ou pour un non ! Ca devient vraiment lassant à la fin de voir en première intention sinon très vite après, de plus en plus d'orientation vers ce genre de "solution" de contournement 
> 
> Je sais que les quadcore commencent à foisonner chez les nouveaux mais bon... 1°) rien ne justifie que cette action solutionne un problème que l'on identifie pas clairement - c'est juste la méthode "concessionnaire automobile" i.e. on change tout - là normalement ça marchera - et si ça marche : ben, je ne saurait pas pourquoi ça marche... ni pourquoi ça a merdé, ni comment faire pour que cela ne se reproduise pas - sauf à recommencer la manip si ça se reproduit et avec les mêmes garanties.
> 
> Et puis 2°) je m'y risque : c'est pas vraiment l'Esprit Gentoo 

 

Ne le prend pas mal mais : j'essaie toujours de ne pas faire comme microsoft, mon ancienne installation Gentoo à tourné 4 ans avant que je la réinstall. De plus, je suis persuadé que l'utilisateur qui possède le problème préfèrerait essayer un "légé" "emerge -e" plutôt que de chercher pendant 2 semaines après un problème qui pourrait être du à un crash en EXT4 et ou des fichiers serait tout bonnement vide ...

Donc, dis ca pour les autres, car je n'essaie jamais d'abuser avec les réinstallations ; par expérience, je sais que ca peut aider à corriger des problèmes en tout genre.

 :Wink: 

Tu ne vois pas l'intéret ? Bah je t'en donne 1 : crash EXT4 .. et y en a bien d'autre (tu as beaucoup de chance si tu n'a jamais connu des trucs bizards avec emerge). Je n'ai pas l'esprit Gentoo ? Ah bon ? Moi je vais dire un truc ... Ceux qui préfère creuser creuse, ceux qui ont une solution plus simple a proposer, qu'il la donne pour aider, ca peut être plus rapide. Alors, si on rentre dans l'analyse des problèmes, c'est sur qu'il faut tout décortiquer .. Mais pourquoi tout décortiquer directement et ne pas se dire : tiens, peut être qu'il y a eu un problème lors de l'emerge, ou une erreur humaine ... Ca, tu ne pourra jamais savoir si oui ou non ca fonctionnera, mais ca te fera peut être gagner du temps. Puis honêtement, c'est 1 ligne de commande, je pense pas que ca embête des gens ; j'en connais même qui font un "emerge -e world" juste comme ca après mise à jour ... (oui, la c'est porc).

Heu, t'abuse la, honêtement ; je sais que tu met tout le monde dans le même panier, mais la, je suis vexé que ca me tombe directement dessus. J'ai beaucoup d'expérience avec l'analyse et  la résolution de problème en tout genre alors, évite de me refaire cette remarque la prochaine fois lol   :Shocked:  .

----------

## geekounet

 *loopx wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Autre remarque à @loopx, même si c'est pas en rapport avec le topic, mais c'est en voyant la tête de ton $USE (un peu (trop) surchargé) : ça sert à rien de mettre tous tes flags CPU dans le USE, la plupart ne servent à rien, à part les mmx* et sse* (et encore, pour le sse3 le flag cpu c'est pni, donc tu passes à coté du coup) et 3dnow*... tu risques même d'avoir des effets de bords non désirés en activant des USE sans aucun rapport et dont tu ne connais pas l'effet... Genre par exemple t'as le cpuflag dts (Debug Trace Store) qui n'a rien à voir avec le useflag dts (Digital Theater System). Ce cas là n'est pas dangeureux, mais d'autres pourraient avoir des conséquences plus graves... 
> 
> Rhen merde    le coup du dts, il est pas mal en effet 
> 
> Bah, j'ai copier/coller comme un gros porc du cpuinfo vers le make.conf ^^    c'est vrai que je devrais faire attention ...  Et je vais virer le DTS ............
> ...

 

Ne vire pas que dts, vire aussi les autres cpuflags inutiles, mon coup du dts c'était qu'un exemple, tu ne sais pas l'influence que peuvent avoir les autres (ou qu'il pourront avoir dans le futur), et ça peut être bien plus grave. Faut pas mettre tout et n'importe quoi dans le USE, seulement le nécessaire...

----------

## El_Goretto

 *loopx wrote:*   

> De plus, je suis persuadé que l'utilisateur qui possède le problème préfèrerait essayer un "légé" "emerge -e" plutôt que de chercher pendant 2 semaines après un problème qui pourrait être du à un crash en EXT4 et ou des fichiers serait tout bonnement vide ...
> 
> 

 

Queouaaah? ^^

ok, je -> []

----------

## loopx

@geekounet : ok  :Wink: 

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   De plus, je suis persuadé que l'utilisateur qui possède le problème préfèrerait essayer un "légé" "emerge -e" plutôt que de chercher pendant 2 semaines après un problème qui pourrait être du à un crash en EXT4 et ou des fichiers serait tout bonnement vide ...
> 
>  
> 
> Queouaaah? ^^
> ...

 

Je parle pas du "emerge -e world"  :Wink:   mais d'un simple "emerge -e pam" .. lol

Bon, moi je   :Arrow:  [lit]  :Smile: 

----------

## HazeC5

Hugh.

Bon ben bonne nouvelle, je viens de booter et ça y est "Root" peut enfin à nouveau se logguer en TTY ...Ouf   :Exclamation:   :Wink: 

Je pense que c'est dû à la mise à jour de sys-apps/shadow...Enfin j'en suis pas certain mais je pense qu'il y a 1 rapport..

Donc voilà problème enfin solutionné ^^.   :Cool:   :Wink: 

----------

